# New to Photography



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello,
I have just purchased a Canon 40d from my cousin and I am looking to take a class or lesson to learn how to use it and some photography classes. Any suggestions on where to get these?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Some of the colleges have them. Also there is a free newspaper (can't think of name) that I pick up at the car wash that has a lot of classes on different topics.
Might also try the libraries. They sometimes post classes.
Good luck.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Just sayin'...*

Kim,

I'm a little bias on this but please don't underestimate the power of this forum for helping you with any issues or questions you have - especially as a novice.

We have all levels of experience here with people that shoot just about everything and whatever your question may be - somewhere here has had it before. We have plenty of Canon folks here as well but the differences between brand in my opinion really isn't that great.

My advice to you would be to read your manual and then read it again. Once you're done, read your manual. Its probably the number one reference document most of us use.

Secondly, grow a thick skin. If you really want to get better you have to ask others what they think and sometimes you may not like the comments or disagree entirely. Everyone here (I think) tries to be exceptionally curtious. So please post some images.

Finally free free to PM me anytime. I'll be happy to help.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Also I will add Scott Kelby has a book "Digital Photography" that is really a great read on learning the camera.
And as Rusty said this forum is a very good place to ask questions. I shoot Canon so If I can help, feel free to pm me.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

x2 on the above! Plus youtube can be your friend, just search for your model number and there is a lot of good videos out there........plus a lot of pretty bad ones, but you'll learn pretty quick which ones are worthwhile. They generally do a good job of breaking things down to laymans terms which helps understand all the different operating modes and so forth.

I would also check out the Houston Center for Photography www.hcponline.org , pretty cheap to become a member and they have some pretty awesome courses ranging from raw beginner to advanced stuff covering everything from composition, post processing, to portfolio development etc.....


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

There are many good (free) tutorials available on YouTube. Check out Mike Browne to learn the basics.


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Another youtube channel is B and H photo. They have tutorials/teaching sessions that they post.

https://www.youtube.com/user/BHPhotoVideoProAudio


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I bought one of these for my Canon when I first got it. I still refer to it regularly. http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Magic-Lantern-Guides-Tutorial/dp/B00127OD62 
Also youtube is full of good tutorials. As mentioned, nothing takes the place of lots and lots of shutter time and experimentation.


----------

